# FEMA Covid-19 Funeral Assistance



## mensa (Mar 20, 2021)

Anyone who held a funeral for a family member after January, 2020, may be eligible for a reimbursement amount of up to $7,000. The application process should be starting this April.

PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD!


----------

